# 2003 2.5 Altima Rear Bumper



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Okay I need people opinions.

My wife accidently backed her 2003 Altima into a yard decor. and scratched cracked the hell out of the rear bumper . I looked on line and found out that I can purchase a new bumper primed only for 1/4 the cost. I was thinking of going this route but what got me thinking is, if the bumper is primed, I'll have to find a paint shop in NH to well paint it..
Okay so two question:
1. is it better to bring it to a shop and have them do all the work which I got a quote of $400 or is it better to purchase the primed bumper and find a paint shop? will the cost be a wash out either way?
2. Is it possible to buy a rear bumper primed and painted and ready to be installed? If so, can someone recommend a place?



Frank


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd think your best bet would be to find a used one in the right color. There are online sites that send your request out to a national group of recyclers & you et back quotes. That's how I'd go/


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank,
You probably have already fixed the bumper by now but... The aftermarket bumpers are crap. The material is thinner and flexes too easily. I would have a good bodyshop fix your existing bumper cover if it isn't torn. The primer the aftermarket companies use will probably have to scuffed and sealed anyway because it most likely won't be compatible with the paint system the bodyshop is using as well.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hey Troy-

I haven't replaced the bumper yet. Thanks for the information on the aftermaret ones, unfortunatly the bumper is cracked so it will need to be replaced. 

Removing the damaged bumper and replacing it with a new one is easy enough for me to handle, except I'll have to find a paint shop. Can you suggest a place to buy an OEM bumper cover at? 
Regards
Frank
ps. Haven't seen you on the forum in a while


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A good bodyshop would be able to take care of a minor tear by plastic welding and then spot repair of the paint. 
I don't know of a good dealer up there but check with the one of your choice and see what they can do on the price. I know Performance Nissan in California ( MyNismo.com - Home Page ) shows them for sale price of $168 and a list price of $216. Maybe even check with the bodyshop and see if they will work with you on the factiry part cost if they do they paint work.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Troy, this was the part I was looking at 3 months ago, though on a different website. I plan on doing this once the cold wether subsides, and then buy the bumper and find a shop to shot some paint on it.


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife did the same thing on her 01 Altima. I found a mobile paint guy that came to my house and picked up the bumper, took it to his place, painted it to match, brought it back and put in on for $150. Good price I thought, especially getting a nice match on the paint.


----------

